# Plug?!?



## Jillywilly (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi

It's probably a simple question but I was just about to buy some plug adaptors as I will be going to Cyprus from the UK soon.

Please could you confirm that you use the the 3-pin plug in Cyprus, 13 amp. I presumed it would be the 2-pin plug that some european countries use but after looking on another site I think I'm wrong .

Many thanks
Jilly


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Jillywilly said:


> Hi
> 
> It's probably a simple question but I was just about to buy some plug adaptors as I will be going to Cyprus from the UK soon.
> 
> ...


Hi jilly,

We use the British style 3 pin plugs.
some electrical goods that are sold here have 2 pin plugs on them ift he have been imported from countries such as Greece and for those we use adaptors as the sockets are 3 pin.


----------



## Jillywilly (Apr 6, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Hi jilly,
> 
> We use the British style 3 pin plugs.
> some electrical goods that are sold here have 2 pin plugs on them ift he have been imported from countries such as Greece and for those we use adaptors as the sockets are 3 pin.


Thank you very much Veronica. I knew I could count on you guys!

Jilly


----------

